# fisher push plates



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i just purchased an 8' mm1 with the insta act 3 plug kit for my 99 chevy 2500 diesel OBS. i tried putting the push plates on today but something doesnt seem right. im starting to think the push plates arent for my truck. would anyone have a picture of the pushplates mounted on the same truck? thanks.

i tried searching on fishers website to see if my pushplates are the right ones but i cant seem to find it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those don't fit your truck. I don't know what they fit though, sorry.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Yah I just checked the push plates on my 97 3500 drw and they're not the same at all. Is it safe to cut and mod them to fit? New ones are like 700$


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

i'd say its safe to if you build them to fit, if you use heavy enough materials and gets good strong welds

Here's mine


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

dont solder them on with pieces of conduit like you would do if you were to modify a plow mount on a ford ranger


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

finally figured out how to use fishers parts section. the push plates i have are for a 99-02 chevy/gmc 1500-3500. part number 7161. i need part number 7125. i guess these will go for sale


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

randomb0b123;1302112 said:


> dont solder them on with pieces of conduit like you would do if you were to modify a plow mount on a ford ranger


 .......................Popcorn anyone?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

serafii;1302118 said:


> finally figured out how to use fishers parts section. the push plates i have are for a 99-02 chevy/gmc 1500-3500. part number 7161. i need part number 7125. i guess these will go for sale


That's the way to do it. Might be able to do an even swap.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you still have these? Im not 100% sure but I believe that I might have the plates that you need for yours and these may be the ones that I need for mine...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

"08-29-2011" 

I hope he found the right ones by now. Haha.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Right.. I guess maybe it would have helped if I looked at the date wouldn't it..


----------



## newyorkplower (Oct 13, 2012)

Those look like push plates that go on a '03 to '07 2500hd. That is what i have and looks very close to the ones that i have.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

On another note i guess.. I need a set of these if anyone has a pair they are looking to ditch..


----------

